# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  باحثون يكتشفون أن أضواء LED قد تسبب أضرارًا ” غير قابلة للعلاج ” لأعيننا

## mohamed73

تم الإشادة بتقنية LED من قبل الكثيرين بإعتبارها الجيل التالي من  تكنولوجيا الإضاءة التي يمكن أن تشق طريقها إلى أضواءنا وشاشاتنا. هناك  فوائد لإستخدام تكنولوجيا LED، فهي تستهلك طاقة أقل من المصابيح العادية،  وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالشاشات، فهذا يعني إنخفاض إستهلاك الطاقة أيضًا مما  يجعلنا قادرين على إستخدام هواتفنا لفترة أطول. ومع ذلك، يبدو أن مصابيح LED قد لا تكون جيدة كما نظن، على الأقل لصحتنا. ووفقا لتقرير جديد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]مؤخرًا  من الوكالة الفرنسية للأغذية والبيئة والصحة والسلامة المهنية المعروفة  إختصارًا بإسم ANSES، فقد أعربت عن قلقها بشأن الطريقة التي يمكن أن يؤدي  بها تعرضنا المستمر لأضواء LED إلى إلحاق ضرر ” لا يمكن إلغاؤه ” بأعيننا. يتحدث التقرير الذي نشرته الوكالة عن الكيفية التي يمكن بها لأضواء LED  أن تصبح سامة من خلال تدمير خلايا الشبكية وتقليل حدة الرؤية. تحدثت  الوكالة الفرنسية أيضًا عن التعرض الشديد الكثافة لضوء LED، وكذلك ” التعرض  المتكرر ” من مصادر منخفضة الكثافة، والتي وفقًا للتقرير، يمكن أن ” تسرع  شيخوخة الأنسجة الشبكية، مما يساهم في إنخفاض حدة البصر ورفع معدل الإصابة  ببعض الأمراض مثل الضمور البقعي المرتبط بالعمر “.ليست هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يتم فيها إكتشاف أن الأضواء المنبعثة من  أجهزتنا تساهم على الأرجح في ظهور المشاكل المتعلقة بالرؤية. في السابق،  قيل أن الضوء الأزرق المنبعث من هواتفنا الذكية لا يمكن أن يسرع من العمى  فحسب، بل يمكنه أيضًا أن يفسد نمط نومنا.

----------

